# Flu jab......are you for or against ?



## Dave7 (8 Oct 2021)

NOT COVID......just flu.
I have never had one but in the Doctors yesterday (to have my ear syringed) and the nurse just asked "do you want a flu jab while you are here".......so I did.
20+ hours later and no adverse reaction so far.
I may just have done something right


----------



## Blue Hills (8 Oct 2021)

Why wouldn't you have one?


----------



## Drago (8 Oct 2021)

I prefer the anti-flu jab myself, and never suffer a reaction.


----------



## Rocky (8 Oct 2021)

Flu jabs….not to be sneezed at


----------



## carpiste (8 Oct 2021)

Definitely for the jab. I`m booked in next week.


----------



## DCBassman (8 Oct 2021)

Already done...


----------



## Dogtrousers (8 Oct 2021)

I've not had my invitation yet. I normally get a text about this time of year.


----------



## Joffey (8 Oct 2021)

Funny this - I bet if you asked anyone pre-Covid 99% would be in favour. Now the crazies have been drumming up support for their anti-vax agenda I'd imagine it's not considered as safe as it was.

For the record I think the Covid and flu jabs are safe and I'm pro-jab!


----------



## Dave7 (8 Oct 2021)

Blue Hills said:


> Why wouldn't you have one?


Me personally ?
I have for many years taken a herbal prevention ...... but with all this "stuff" going on I was undecided.
Then, I was sat there and she asked the direct question.


----------



## Blue Hills (8 Oct 2021)

Dave7 said:


> Me personally ?
> I have for many years taken a herbal prevention ...... but with all this "stuff" going on I was undecided.
> Then, I was sat there and she asked the direct question.


herbs?


----------



## Dave7 (8 Oct 2021)

Blue Hills said:


> herbs?


Eh ???


----------



## DCLane (8 Oct 2021)

I've had one each year for about 20 years but chose not to have the swine flu one: I caught swine flu and it near-killed me.

Since then I've had it each year without fail.


----------



## vickster (8 Oct 2021)

Done last Saturday, barely even a sore arm. Next year it’ll be free for me


----------



## DCBassman (8 Oct 2021)

vickster said:


> Done last Saturday, barely even a sore arm. Next year it’ll be free for me


What do they charge? Have never had to pay for one, ever... Just curious!


----------



## T4tomo (8 Oct 2021)

my surgery are doing the covid booster and flu jab at the same time for 50+ ers so yes will be having mine when I get the call


----------



## PeteXXX (8 Oct 2021)

I'm awaiting the txt. I was in the surgery yesterday but forgot to ask. 

Why didn't you post this before @Dave7 , it might have reminded me!!


----------



## Blue Hills (8 Oct 2021)

Dave7 said:


> Eh ???


you said you'd taken a "herbal prevention" in previous years rather than had a jab.


----------



## T4tomo (8 Oct 2021)

parsley, sage, rosemary and thyme. No-one gets flu in Scarborough


----------



## midlife (8 Oct 2021)

Had Covid booster left arm and flu jab right arm on Tuesday. My employer is very very keen its staff get done !


----------



## Tenkaykev (8 Oct 2021)

Blue Hills said:


> you said you'd taken a "herbal prevention" in previous years rather than had a jab.


If you choose the right Herbs then they prevent you worrying about catching Flu✌️


----------



## pawl (8 Oct 2021)

Definitely for.


----------



## oldwheels (8 Oct 2021)

Had mine this year as usual. Due a booster covid one sometime but since I do not mix much with other people it is not too important perhaps. I do go to visit my son and family so perhaps better done when it comes available.


----------



## Drago (8 Oct 2021)

DCBassman said:


> What do they charge? Have never had to pay for one, ever... Just curious!


You can get it in larger branches of Boots for about £9.

I get mine for free on the NHS, but because I do a bit of volunteering in Mrs D's school im treated as 'staff' and got my flu jab there last week.


----------



## BrumJim (8 Oct 2021)

Flip side for me. Never considered the 'flu jab before. I'm fit and healthy, and whilst getting the 'flu is deeply unpleasant, I considered it a rite of passage.

Will get one this year, as work is paying and my wife doesn't want to be knocked out for a week and suffer health reprecussions for the following month or two. Time to get booked in. COVID has reminded me that I need to look after the health of those around me, rather than just being selfish and looking after myself.


----------



## ianrauk (8 Oct 2021)

Waiting for an invitation. Anytime soon I guess.


----------



## Dave7 (8 Oct 2021)

T4tomo said:


> my surgery are doing the covid booster and flu jab at the same time for 50+ ers so yes will be having mine when I get the call


Our community matron told us DO NOT have both at the same time.......leave it at least 7 days.
I never thought to ask why.


----------



## Alex321 (8 Oct 2021)

I had one first 4 years ago, when my daughter was (Successfully) fighting Hodgkins Lymphoma, so was very immunocompromised.

But now I'm old enough to qualify anyhow, I will be having it every year. Booked in for mid November with my local Lloyds pharmacy.


----------



## Drago (8 Oct 2021)

They're doing ours at the aame time, although in my case itll just be the covid booster. No disrespect to your community nurse, butnp my consultant GP was a professor at a twaching hospital for a while, so Im incluned to believe its ok if he twlls me it is.


----------



## Dave7 (8 Oct 2021)

Blue Hills said:


> you said you'd taken a "herbal prevention" in previous years rather than had a jab.


Yes.....its a little white pill you disolve on the tongue.
Oct-Feb. Once a day for a week then once a week.
Recommended by a homeopath I 'trusted'.


----------



## ebikeerwidnes (8 Oct 2021)

I have had one every year for a while
wife's son had Covid booster and flu a few dyas ago - in separate arms

Our surgery hasn;t mentioned them yet and they are normally VERY keen on us getting them so I assume they haven't got their supply as yet

but as soon as they are offered I'll be there like a shot!


----------



## Tenkaykev (8 Oct 2021)

Dave7 said:


> Yes.....its a little white pill you disolve on the tongue.
> Oct-Feb. Once a day for a week then once a week.
> Recommended by a homeopath I 'trusted'.



View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HMGIbOGu8q0


----------



## Blue Hills (8 Oct 2021)

Dave7 said:


> Yes.....its a little white pill you disolve on the tongue.
> Oct-Feb. Once a day for a week then once a week.
> Recommended by a homeopath I 'trusted'.


what's in it?


----------



## vickster (8 Oct 2021)

DCBassman said:


> What do they charge? Have never had to pay for one, ever... Just curious!


This time £15 (my company will reimburse), varies from £8-20 but availability is variable


----------



## ebikeerwidnes (8 Oct 2021)

Last year my GP ran out of vaccines
apparently they got the normal amount - but everyone entitled to one for free turned up and got it - normally they got a lot of refusals so this meant they ran out
Turned out the pharmacy had loads so we went there instead - as we are both on asthma stuff (Fostair is enough) it was free - and as the pharmacy had our records no proof or anything was needed


----------



## cougie uk (8 Oct 2021)

Not had mine yet but I will. Only had flu the once and I was in bed 24/7 for a week. Not fun.


----------



## Dogtrousers (8 Oct 2021)

I had proper flu (not just the "man" variety) two or three Christmas/new years ago, and that's why I started getting the jab. I was really wiped out for several days. It was horrible.

Before that when I got text I'd think "Yeah, that's a good idea", but never got around to getting it.


----------



## GM (8 Oct 2021)

20th one for me yesterday, covid booster in November. Looking forward to it!


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (8 Oct 2021)

Dogtrousers said:


> I've not had my invitation yet. I normally get a text about this time of year.


I just got my invitation yesterday so I'm having a bit of a jabby week next week, what with the covid booster and the flu.


----------



## Electric_Andy (8 Oct 2021)

I had my first flu jab 11 years ago. My arm hurt so badly that I had to go home sick. I've not had one since.


----------



## vickster (8 Oct 2021)

My recent flu jab certainly had less injection site soreness lthan Covid jab (Pfizer). 
MMR is a sore one for sure (had to have when I went to Mexico a few years ago) and tetanus is also a painful bugger of a jab!


----------



## doughnut (8 Oct 2021)

My local town (Chorley) has a walk-in flu/covid jab centre. Walk in give your name, address, date of birth and get jabbed straight away. No appointment and no charge. Maybe its for over-50s only, not sure. I went in on Thursday for a flu jab - quicker than trying post a parcel at the post office.


----------



## fossyant (8 Oct 2021)

Over 50's is free.

I should have had mine a few weeks ago, but the pharmacy hadn't had a delivery. Working near 'students' I am definitely getting it. October 19 came down with a nasty flu, then 'another bug' December 19, which wiped out Christmas and any boozy parties - not missing that again.


----------



## vickster (8 Oct 2021)

fossyant said:


> Over 50's is free.
> 
> I should have had mine a few weeks ago, but the pharmacy hadn't had a delivery. Working near 'students' I am definitely getting it. October 19 came down with a nasty flu, then 'another bug' December 19, which wiped out Christmas and any boozy parties - not missing that again.


50 and over


----------



## ebikeerwidnes (8 Oct 2021)

Thanks to this thread I thought I would ring the GP and ask about flu jabs - and my Covid booster

They currently do not have confirmation of a delivery date - but have just started organising a clinic for when they have been told it will arrive

so I was the first booked on and SWMBO was second!!

my Covid is about 4 weeks away

So thanks to CC and you lot for making me think to ring up!!!


----------



## markemark (8 Oct 2021)

Checked the NHS guidance and it's over 50s. As I'm in my 40s is it a good idea to pay and get one or not bother?


----------



## vickster (8 Oct 2021)

markemark said:


> Checked the NHS guidance and it's over 50s. As I'm in my 40s is it a good idea to pay and get one or not bother?


Do you want to feel like crap and have to take time off work if you catch flu and potentially put others at risk? If the answer is no, then yes. Many employers will cover the cost too.


----------



## ebikeerwidnes (8 Oct 2021)

You could ask your GP - if supplies are a bit short it may be better to wait until the more vulnerable have had a chance???

Or ask in the pharmacy


----------



## Jenkins (8 Oct 2021)

For - and had mine last Saturday on the way home from work.


----------



## vickster (8 Oct 2021)

ebikeerwidnes said:


> You could ask your GP - if supplies are a bit short it may be better to wait until the more vulnerable have had a chance???
> 
> Or ask in the pharmacy


My GP at least won't vaccinate non vulnerable under 50s (they said it's because they don't have the means to take payment). I booked mine through the Patient Access App, super easy (or you can ask in a large Asda with a pharmacy who only charge £8, not sure on the other supermarket costs)


----------



## potsy (8 Oct 2021)

Had mine a couple of weeks ago, no issues.


----------



## BoldonLad (8 Oct 2021)

Not had flu jab todate, decision based on observing my fellow pensioners who had it each year, and, each year had various degrees of illness, whilst I didn't.

I am away from home at the moment, but been receiving daily text and emails from my GP's surgery badgering me to book a flu jab and a covid booster.

I do intend to have the Covid Booster, when I get home.

Not sure I understand the Surgery's enthusiasm, is it concern for my well-being, or, do they get paid for everyone they jab?

Edit: just had another text, from Surgery, that is two in one day.


----------



## Svendo (8 Oct 2021)

Dave7 said:


> Our community matron told us DO NOT have both at the same time.......leave it at least 7 days.
> I never thought to ask why.


I believe that was the advice pending trial results which showed it’s fine to have Pfizer and flu vaccines together.


----------



## Ming the Merciless (8 Oct 2021)

Blue Hills said:


> herbs?



Blocks the nostrils so nothing can get in.


----------



## siadwell (8 Oct 2021)

Dave7 said:


> Yes.....its a little white pill you disolve on the tongue.
> Oct-Feb. Once a day for a week then once a week.
> Recommended by a homeopath I 'trusted'.


Herbal or homeopathic?
Herbal medicines may work, but homeopathy is just water and memories.


----------



## Ming the Merciless (8 Oct 2021)

Had flu jab first time last December. Wasn’t going to bother but got invite and decided why not. I’ve never had flu. I suspect the next flu jab invite will be next December. I suspect it’ll be same time as Covid booster.

I have just had that stinking cold going round. Sore throat, cough, runny nose, bunged up was the progression. Stayed off bike for the past week but been getting daily walks in. Got back on bike today which went fine.


----------



## Dayvo (8 Oct 2021)

vickster said:


> Done last Saturday, barely even a sore arm. Next year it’ll be free for me


😳 
Wow, didn’t realise you were that old!

😉


----------



## byegad (8 Oct 2021)

I got flu in my 30s, a moron colleague 'struggled into work' for two days with flu. I was one of three colleagues who got it from him.

I was properly laid up for over a week and it left me with permanent asthma. Since then I've had the jab every year.


----------



## Svendo (8 Oct 2021)

Blue Hills said:


> what's in it?


Sugar and filler.


----------



## lazybloke (8 Oct 2021)

I'll be having the flu jab, although haven't had the invitation yet this year. Age puts me close to the back of the queue.

I don't have any reactions or allergies to jabs, so why would I turn it down?
I have no health concerns but every passing year means I'm a little bit more frail & vulnerable, and at higher risk of comorbidities.

I've never knowingly had flu, but my past good health is absolutely no guide to what might happen in the future.

At some point in the future I will mostly likely contract flu; hopefully a back catalogue of jabs will have imbued me with some level of protection.


----------



## cougie uk (8 Oct 2021)

Electric_Andy said:


> I had my first flu jab 11 years ago. My arm hurt so badly that I had to go home sick. I've not had one since.


Unless your sore arm lasted for a week I'd risk another flu jab.


----------



## MontyVeda (8 Oct 2021)

Blue Hills said:


> Why wouldn't you have one?


Never had the flu so i don't feel the need to have a flu jab


----------



## PaulSB (8 Oct 2021)

I've had it for 7-8 years now since I was first offered following a heart attack. My arm is slightly sore for a few hours afterwards.

Hoping to get my Covid booster early November.

I don't understand why people would refuse preventative treatment which has been proven to work for decades for tens of millions of individuals.


----------



## Punkawallah (8 Oct 2021)

Haven’t had a ’flu vaccine, have had ‘flu once. It was a bitch. That was in 60+ years.

Obviously still here. Must be an unsociable bugger.


----------



## Blue Hills (8 Oct 2021)

MontyVeda said:


> Never had the flu so i don't feel the need to have a flu jab


Any other things you've never had?


----------



## MontyVeda (8 Oct 2021)

Blue Hills said:


> Any other things you've never had?


A broken leg


----------



## Gillstay (8 Oct 2021)

Problems after having Flu can be nasty as well, so off to get my jab in the morning. Cripes its not a hard thing to do is it, barely worth discussion.


----------



## gbb (8 Oct 2021)

Ive had actual flu maybe 6 times (at the most) in my entire life...for that reason i tend not to be really bothered by having the jab.
I did have my first after TB and all its complications, it floored me the following day. Second one, no reaction at all.
I might have one if it was presented to me but wont go looking for one.. only ever had two flu jabs.


----------



## Ming the Merciless (8 Oct 2021)

The problem this time of course is that there hasn’t been an Australian winter flu season. Even harder for them to decide which mix of flu vaccines to give. Its efficacy which is usually around 50% could be even lower this year.


----------



## CharlesF (8 Oct 2021)

I’ve had my third COVID vaccine and Flu jag on the same day. With my condition, I will take preventive treatment.


----------



## Profpointy (8 Oct 2021)

Joffey said:


> Funny this - I bet if you asked anyone pre-Covid 99% would be in favour. Now the crazies have been drumming up support for their anti-vax agenda I'd imagine it's not considered as safe as it was.
> 
> For the record I think the Covid and flu jabs are safe and I'm pro-jab!



Strangely I rather pooh poohed the flu jab previously as I'd been offered it for a few years, but it seemed a bit pointless as I'd never got flu and I'd assumed it was a fairly minor illness unless you were frail or whatever. Covid I took as soon as offered for obvious reasons. I'm probably more inclined to take the flu jab when my name comes up, though can't really rationalise it


----------



## neil_merseyside (9 Oct 2021)

Dave7 said:


> Yes.....its a little white pill you disolve on the tongue.
> Oct-Feb. Once a day for a week then once a week.
> Recommended by a homeopath I 'trusted'.


Homeopathy is just a tiny bit of something that is much diluted, indeed so much so it's actually undetectable, and as such is not a medicine (as it has no active ingredient) so what's the point, why not just have water for free? (because homeopaths need to charge for snake oil?). 
If your going to have a tiny bit of what makes you ill (to get a defence reaction) then a bit of dead virus (a vaccine!!) is far better as it's tested and approved.


----------



## slowmotion (9 Oct 2021)

Of course I'll have one. I'm not some kind of swivel-eyed anti-science nut job and I don't want to get needlessly ill or die.


----------



## neil_merseyside (9 Oct 2021)

My nephew complained he knew he'd always gets ill after any injection as he always did, so I suggested it was auto suggestion and his own fault, about 20 minutes later Jeremy Vine said on R2 that he'd been told by Dr Sara Jarvis to stop expecting a problem as it was almost guaranteed he would get what he expected - Jeremy has never had a reaction since, nor has my nephew.


----------



## kayakerles (9 Oct 2021)

Dave7 said:


> Our community matron told us DO NOT have both at the same time.......leave it at least 7 days.
> I never thought to ask why.


I'm getting my annual flu jab here in the States next week. Then hopefully my Moderna COVID booster jab 2-weeks to a month, being 65 which will put me in the first tier to get one after the healthcare professionals and those most at risk. The US is considering a combo flu/COVID jab. Bring it on, one less trip to get jabbed. Go for it, Dave


----------



## steveindenmark (9 Oct 2021)

For it.

For those who do not want it. You do not have to make a point to everyone that you do not want it. That seens to be trend now. People stamping and shouting because they do not want something. Did you hear me making a commotion when I went and had mine last week? No you did not.


----------



## Punkawallah (9 Oct 2021)

I wish people who -do- want it would follow that reasoning when considering other’s decisions :-)


----------



## steveindenmark (9 Oct 2021)

Punkawallah said:


> I wish people who -do- want it would follow that reasoning when considering other’s decisions :-)


I certainly do not mind if people do not want it. That is their choice. But do I need to be made aware that they do not want it?


----------



## Ming the Merciless (9 Oct 2021)

neil_merseyside said:


> My nephew complained he knew he'd always gets ill after any injection as he always did, so I suggested it was auto suggestion and his own fault, about 20 minutes later Jeremy Vine said on R2 that he'd been told by Dr Sara Jarvis to stop expecting a problem as it was almost guaranteed he would get what he expected - Jeremy has never had a reaction since, nor has my nephew.



I know my muscles will get firmer and stronger after any injection. Here’s hoping….


----------



## Drago (9 Oct 2021)

I recall I only had proper flu in my early 40's. It was hirrendous, felt like id been hit by a truck. Couldnt breathe, couldnt even lift my limbs, shivering uncontrollably, absolutely horrendous. Id never taken it seriously, but then and there I suddenly had an appreciation of how it could be fatal to the elderly and infirm.

Since then I har the jab. The first couple of years I paid, but when I became Mrs D's registered carer I got it for free on the NHS. Of course, the age theeshold for getting them free has now dropped from 60 to 50, so I'd get them free anyway.

I tels ya, Im first in the queue. Id have been happy to wait until November for the NHS jab when I have my anti covid booster, but the moment I discovered I was eligible to get it for free at the school because im a volunteer I was straight on the blower.

Trust me - if you haven't had proper flu, you really, really do not want it.


----------



## Biker man (9 Oct 2021)

Dave7 said:


> NOT COVID......just flu.
> I have never had one but in the Doctors yesterday (to have my ear syringed) and the nurse just asked "do you want a flu jab while you are here".......so I did.
> 20+ hours later and no adverse reaction so far.
> I may just have done something right


Just had mine this morning always have one .


----------



## Landsurfer (9 Oct 2021)

I’ve not had my Yellow Fever or Vials Disease boosters ..... should i wear a mask and hide behind the sofa ???


----------



## Rocky (9 Oct 2021)

Landsurfer said:


> I’ve not had my Yellow Fever or Vials Disease boosters ..... should i wear a mask and hide behind the sofa ???


I think you should go swimming in rat and mosquito infested water in the Amazon. You’ll be fine.


----------



## Drago (9 Oct 2021)

Landsurfer said:


> I’ve not had my Yellow Fever or Vials Disease boosters ..... should i wear a mask and hide behind the sofa ???


Yellow fever is unlikely, but certainly worth considering if you live in certain parts of Luton.

There is no innoculation for Weils Disease, so proably best to stop eating that rat soup you love so much.

I want to live a long time, and i want to be sick as little as possible during that time. This being the case, if there is a illness that I am _reasonably likely_ to catch while going about my daily business, and there is an inoculation for that illness, then I'll have the jab.


----------



## mistyoptic (9 Oct 2021)

T4tomo said:


> parsley, sage, rosemary and thyme. No-one gets flu in Scarborough


That’s Fair


----------



## Rocky (9 Oct 2021)

Just had my Covid booster and ‘flu jab at my GP’s.

Fantastic organisation. Really smooth process. Seen on time and out 15 mins later.


----------



## lazybloke (9 Oct 2021)

An ex had a job that involved overseas travel. She needed all manner of jabs including Yellow Fever.
On a more local assignment she had an unfortunate workplace accident of partial immersion in an London Sewer! All without protective gear on, so she got packed off to a GP for antibiotics to protect against leptospirosis (Weil's disease).

Not much risk of those if you cower behind a sofa. Plenty of flu about though.


----------



## Ming the Merciless (9 Oct 2021)

I had yellow fever vaccination in 2000. It is considered good for 10 years. I travelled through mosquito infested Amazon and many other such places. Didn’t get sick.


----------



## Blue Hills (9 Oct 2021)

Ming the Merciless said:


> I had yellow fever vaccination in 2000. It is considered good for 10 years. I travelled through mosquito infested Amazon and many other such places. Didn’t get sick.


to some on here of course, referencing the old elephants in picadilly gardens joke, that would only mean that you didn't need it.


----------



## Biker man (9 Oct 2021)

Drago said:


> They're doing ours at the aame time, although in my case itll just be the covid booster. No disrespect to your community nurse, butnp my consultant GP was a professor at a twaching hospital for a while, so Im incluned to believe its ok if he twlls me it is.


Had mine today being having them for years .


----------



## Biker man (9 Oct 2021)

Ming the Merciless said:


> I had yellow fever vaccination in 2000. It is considered good for 10 years. I travelled through mosquito infested Amazon and many other such places. Didn’t get sick.


You still need a flu jab .


----------



## Biker man (9 Oct 2021)

Biker man said:


> You still need a flu jab .


If you get flu there is no mercy with it ☺️


----------



## Ming the Merciless (9 Oct 2021)

Biker man said:


> You still need a flu jab .



What’s that got to do with Yellow Fever?


----------



## Biker man (9 Oct 2021)

Ming the Merciless said:


> What’s that got to do with Yellow Fever?


Well I am guessing that you are in the UK then you need a flu jab I had no end of inoculations when I went to Africa ,when in Rome do as the Romans do .


----------



## Ming the Merciless (9 Oct 2021)

Biker man said:


> Well I am guessing that you are in the UK then you need a flu jab I had no end of inoculations when I went to Africa ,when in Rome do as the Romans do .



Don’t need one but it’s on offer if you want one.


----------



## Dogtrousers (9 Oct 2021)

steveindenmark said:


> I certainly do not mind if people do not want it. That is their choice. But do I need to be made aware that they do not want it?


I went to a vending machine just a few minutes ago to get a drink. There was only sugar free coke. I didn't want that so I didn't buy it. 

I thought it important to make you aware of this


----------



## Ming the Merciless (9 Oct 2021)

Dogtrousers said:


> I went to a vending machine just a few minutes ago to get a drink. There was only sugar free coke. I didn't want that so I didn't buy it.
> 
> I thought it important to make you aware of this



Did they have sugar free marijuana as well?


----------



## lazybloke (9 Oct 2021)

Landsurfer said:


> I’ve not had my Yellow Fever or Vials Disease boosters ..... should i wear a mask and hide behind the sofa ???


I assume you're on the windup, but whilst you're having fun and games there's the serious point that vaccination protects others, not just yourself. Some of your loved ones and local community might suffer serious implications from flu (or other diseases) - how many are you going to hide behind your sofa?


----------



## derrick (9 Oct 2021)

Done three weeks ago, been having them for at least 12 years.


----------



## MontyVeda (9 Oct 2021)

Profpointy said:


> Strangely I rather pooh poohed the flu jab previously as I'd been offered it for a few years, but it seemed a bit pointless as I'd never got flu and I'd assumed it was *a fairly minor illness* unless you were frail or whatever. Covid I took as soon as offered for obvious reasons. I'm probably more inclined to take the flu jab when my name comes up, though can't really rationalise it


It's anything but 'minor'. Most people who claimed they had/got the flu haven't. They probably just had a bad cold but 'flu' sounds better. I've had plenty of colds; mild and bad... but i've never had the flu. I reckon I must be naturally immune to it.


----------



## ebikeerwidnes (9 Oct 2021)

MontyVeda said:


> It's anything but 'minor'. Most people who claimed they had/got the flu haven't. They probably just had a bad cold but 'flu' sounds better. I've had plenty of colds; mild and bad... but i've never had the flu. I reckon I must be naturally immune to it.


The strain that comes around tends to vary every year
You may have some immunity to most of them - but are you immune to the one that will come this year??

they all differ in small ways


----------



## Biker man (9 Oct 2021)

lazybloke said:


> I assume you're on the windup, but whilst you're having fun and games there's the serious point that vaccination protects others, not just yourself. Some of your loved ones and local community might suffer serious implications from flu (or other diseases) - how many are you going to hide behind your sofa?


I have been having a flu jab for years if you get flu it will knock you for six people say they have flu when they have cold .


----------



## classic33 (9 Oct 2021)

Biker man said:


> Well I am guessing that you are in the UK then you need a flu jab I had no end of inoculations when I went to Africa ,when in Rome do as the Romans do .


Rome isn't in Africa though.

Never had a flu jab, never will either. Nor have I ever had flu.


----------



## Biker man (9 Oct 2021)

classic33 said:


> Rome isn't in Africa though.
> 
> Never had a flu jab, never will either. Nor have I ever had flu.


Well good for you.


----------



## ianrauk (9 Oct 2021)

Popped into my email box this morning. Invitation to a flu jab party


----------



## Landsurfer (9 Oct 2021)

Never had a flu jab and never had flu ...so do flu jabs cause flu ?


----------



## CXRAndy (9 Oct 2021)

I've had two flu vaccines in the last two years. I've had two or three bouts of flu over my life, but none in the last 10 years.


----------



## Alex321 (9 Oct 2021)

Dogtrousers said:


> I went to a vending machine just a few minutes ago to get a drink. There was only sugar free coke. I didn't want that so I didn't buy it.
> 
> I thought it important to make you aware of this


There is a difference between not wanting something that only affects you, and not wanting something that then potentially affects anybody you come into significant contact with.

Jabs aren't just about protecting you as an individual, they are also about limiting the spread of disease in society as a whole.


----------



## Punkawallah (9 Oct 2021)

A bit like the clap, really.

Ironically, as the proportion of the population who are vaccinated increases, so will the proportion of the population that are infected by vaccinated people . . .


----------



## Biker man (9 Oct 2021)

Alex321 said:


> There is a difference between not wanting something that only affects you, and not wanting something that then potentially affects anybody you come into significant contact with.
> 
> Jabs aren't just about protecting you as an individual, they are also about limiting the spread of disease in society as a whole.


Totally agree with you.


----------



## gavgav (10 Oct 2021)

Had mine on Monday, through work. More important to get it this year, than ever, with Covid and Flu circulating.


----------



## Landsurfer (10 Oct 2021)

Biker man said:


> Totally agree with you.


We keep seeing in the media that the jabs, (had mine) , don’t stop you catching it or spreading it, so it’s purely for the benefit of the jabbed individual. I do wish people would stop pretending they are doing some great service for society. Does it matter if we wake up tomorrow morning and all the population of England test positive .. but no one dies ... Fortunately even the government is seeing the folly of constantly testing a healthy population .. even if it’s just the shear cost ...


----------



## Biker man (10 Oct 2021)

Landsurfer said:


> We keep seeing in the media that the jabs, (had mine) , don’t stop you catching it or spreading it, so it’s purely for the benefit of the jabbed individual. I do wish people would stop pretending they are doing some great service for society. Does it matter if we wake up tomorrow morning and all the population of England test positive .. but no one dies ... Fortunately even the government is seeing the folly of constantly testing a healthy population .. even if it’s just the shear cost ...


It reduces the severity of it.


----------



## Landsurfer (10 Oct 2021)

Biker man said:


> It reduces the severity of it.


For the infected individual no doubt ... but for society ???


----------



## Biker man (10 Oct 2021)

Landsurfer said:


> For the infected individual no doubt ... but for society ???


If society is as daft as some here then heaven help them.


----------



## roubaixtuesday (10 Oct 2021)

Landsurfer said:


> the jabs, (had mine) , don’t stop you catching it or spreading it, so it’s purely for the benefit of the jabbed individua



For covid, this is false. 

Being vaccinated reduces the likelihood of catching it, which of course means you can't transmit it. 

Also, albeit less so, it reduces the chance of transmission if you do catch it.


----------



## Biker man (10 Oct 2021)

roubaixtuesday said:


> For covid, this is false.
> 
> Being vaccinated reduces the likelihood of catching it, which of course means you can't transmit it.
> 
> Also, albeit less so, it reduces the chance of transmission if you do catch it.


Believe what you want .


----------



## roubaixtuesday (10 Oct 2021)

Biker man said:


> Believe what you want .



What?

These are the known and published facts.


----------



## Landsurfer (10 Oct 2021)

roubaixtuesday said:


> What?
> 
> These are the known and published facts.


Are they ?


----------



## Punkawallah (10 Oct 2021)

I’m sure there’s something under this bridge . . .
:-)
A Gov. press release quoting a REACT study trumpets fully vaccinated are three times three times less likely to be infected as unvaccinated. Reading on gives a figure of some 4% vaccinated tested positive after contact with a known COVID case, compared to some 7% unvaccinated. 

So yes, it seems that there is some relationship between vaccination status and rate of infection. But nothing to say that the -vaccination- is what makes the difference. Do the unvaccinated have a less cautious attitude to social mixing? Do the vaccinated look after their general health more? An American study apparently showS people with good vitamin D levels are less likely to contract the virus - is this a factor?

Think the jury is still out on this one.


----------



## roubaixtuesday (10 Oct 2021)

Landsurfer said:


> Are they ?



Yes.

https://assets.publishing.service.g...992/Vaccine_surveillance_report_-_week_38.pdf

Quit the covid misinformation


----------



## roubaixtuesday (10 Oct 2021)

Punkawallah said:


> Think the jury is still out on this one.



What???

There is absolutely zero doubt that vaccination makes you less likely to catch covid. 

It was shown very clearly in the original double blind phase 3 trials. 

These are impossible, practically and ethically, to repeat for delta, but population estimates (see link above) again, very clearly and beyond any doubt, show that vaccination is effective against infection, hospitalisation and death.


----------



## Landsurfer (10 Oct 2021)

roubaixtuesday said:


> What???
> 
> There is absolutely zero doubt that vaccination makes you less likely to catch covid.
> 
> ...


I do think we are agreeing with each other at different volumes.
Your right, without doubt, that the vaccination makes you less likely to catch covid.
But you can still catch it. And you can still transmit it. 
So the gross benefit of the vaccine is to the individual, by reducing the effect of the virus, which is now a very minor member of the virus suite that assails us humans ..


----------



## Drago (10 Oct 2021)

Landsurfer said:


> We keep seeing in the media that the jabs, (had mine) , don’t stop you catching it or spreading it


The reduce the likelihood of the jabbed person spreading it, sometimes quite siginificantly, the amount varying with the type of jab, the illness in question, and the individual.


----------



## roubaixtuesday (10 Oct 2021)

Landsurfer said:


> Your right, without doubt, that the vaccination makes you less likely to catch covid.



Thank you. 


Landsurfer said:


> I do think we are agreeing with each other at different volumes.



I don't think we are at all actually.

There is a *huge* societal benefit from limiting transmission due to the first quoted point above. This is so large in terms of prevalence that it overrides the individual benefit; if one 80 year old were the only vaccinated person in the country, their likelihood of death would be higher than a country where everyone except them were vaccinated. 

Thus vaccination is *not* just about personal benefit. Whilst there is a personal benefit, the societal benefit is actually higher.


----------



## Punkawallah (10 Oct 2021)

roubaixtuesday said:


> What???
> 
> There is absolutely zero doubt that vaccination makes you less likely to catch covid.
> 
> ...


Always happy to be better informed - can you direct me to the page that says number of contacts and vitamin D levels make no difference?


----------



## DRM (10 Oct 2021)

Yes, I’ll be having it when summoned by the surgery, flu is the last thing I need.


----------



## Landsurfer (10 Oct 2021)

roubaixtuesday said:


> Thank you.
> 
> 
> I don't think we are at all actually.
> ...


Until everyone has had it, the virus not the vaccine, no one is safe ??


----------



## roubaixtuesday (10 Oct 2021)

Punkawallah said:


> Always happy to be better informed - can you direct me to the page that says number of contacts and vitamin D levels make no difference?



What you claimed. 

"nothing to say that the -vaccination- is what makes the difference."

is entirely false, as the phe reference clearly shows. 

Speculate away about other things, but don't deny the facts.


----------



## roubaixtuesday (10 Oct 2021)

Landsurfer said:


> Until everyone has had it, the virus not the vaccine, no one is safe ??



The risk will never be zero, infection or vaccination notwithstanding.


----------



## Landsurfer (10 Oct 2021)

roubaixtuesday said:


> The risk will never be zero, infection or vaccination notwithstanding.


It’s the risk isn’t it .... I’m at much higher risk of dying from cycling than Covid ... yet i still cycle ... lets not even discuss my motorcycle travels ... 
The Grauniad ran a tongue in cheek post that said healthy under 30’s where at higher risk of death driving to the covid vaccination centre than from covid ...
But about the Flu jab ..... I don’t, but if anyone wants too they can ...it can’t do any harm ... after all it’s a long term approved vaccine ... unlike the one i’ve had for covid.


----------



## kingrollo (10 Oct 2021)

Yeah had covid 3 and Flu jab on Friday. No problems whatsoever.


----------



## Punkawallah (10 Oct 2021)

roubaixtuesday said:


> What you claimed.
> 
> "nothing to say that the -vaccination- is what makes the difference."
> 
> ...



So that would be a 'no' then?


----------



## Ming the Merciless (10 Oct 2021)

Biker man said:


> Believe what you want .





Landsurfer said:


> It’s the risk isn’t it .... I’m at much higher risk of dying from cycling than Covid ... yet i still cycle ...



Whats the probability you’ve seen for those events for you? You’ll obviously have to adjust the UK cycling one for the amount you cycle.

Latest I saw was that on average you’ll see 1 cyclist fatality for every 35 million miles cycled in UK. Which means the chance of you being that fatality no matter how much you ride. Is close to zero.


----------



## roubaixtuesday (10 Oct 2021)

Punkawallah said:


> So that would be a 'no' then?



It would be "what you wrote was entirely false, and your attempt to deflect into other issues shows it"

Contrary to your claim, vaccines are robustly effective against infection, hospitalisation and death.

It's a fact. Deal with it.


----------



## roubaixtuesday (10 Oct 2021)

Landsurfer said:


> I’m at much higher risk of dying from cycling than Covid



This depends on your circumstances, but is quite unlikely to be true, given that about 100 people a year die cycling, whereas 100 people a day are currently dying of covid.


----------



## roubaixtuesday (10 Oct 2021)

Landsurfer said:


> But about the Flu jab ..... I don’t, but if anyone wants too they can ...it can’t do any harm ... after all it’s a long term approved vaccine ... unlike the one i’ve had for covid.



The flu jabs and covid jabs are both approved on the basis that the benefits outweigh the risks. 

It's almost certainly true that the covid risk balance is more in favour given the relatively higher intrinsic mortality *and* prevalence.


----------



## HMS_Dave (10 Oct 2021)

Landsurfer said:


> It’s the risk isn’t it .... I’m at much higher risk of dying from cycling than Covid ... yet i still cycle ... lets not even discuss my motorcycle travels ...
> The Grauniad ran a tongue in cheek post that said healthy under 30’s where at higher risk of death driving to the covid vaccination centre than from covid ...
> But about the Flu jab ..... I don’t, but if anyone wants too they can ...it can’t do any harm ... after all it’s a long term approved vaccine ... unlike the one i’ve had for covid.


Interesting....

You don't think the flu jab does any harm but are worried about covid jabs due to it not being a long term approved vaccine.

You do realise that the flu jab is different every season to combat different strains? Perhaps that strain of vaccine might be the one that turns us all into anus licking lizards?

Somehow, it never happens...


----------



## Landsurfer (10 Oct 2021)

roubaixtuesday said:


> The flu jabs and covid jabs are both approved on the basis that the benefits outweigh the risks.
> 
> It's almost certainly true that the covid risk balance is more in favour given the relatively higher intrinsic mortality *and* prevalence.


The injection i have received on 2 occasions is not an approved vaccine ... is it ?


----------



## Landsurfer (10 Oct 2021)

HMS_Dave said:


> Interesting....
> 
> You don't think the flu jab does any harm but are worried about covid jabs due to it not being a long term approved vaccine.
> 
> ...


Not remotely worried ... never said that ...don’t make things up .... naughty matelot ...


----------



## HMS_Dave (10 Oct 2021)

Landsurfer said:


> Not remotely worried ... never said that ...don’t make things up .... naughty matelot ...


So what exactly is the point you are making with post i quoted?


----------



## roubaixtuesday (10 Oct 2021)

Landsurfer said:


> The injection i have received on 2 occasions is not an approved vaccine ... is it ?



Yes.

Your repetition of anti vax memes is tedious.


----------



## Landsurfer (10 Oct 2021)

roubaixtuesday said:


> Yes.
> 
> Your repetition of anti vax memes is tedious.


Why would i be anti vax , having had both and having been invited to have the booster ... which i will happily decline ... everything i have posted shows my pro vaccination position ...


----------



## Toshiba Boy (10 Oct 2021)

Had the flu jab (free) for years as I'm asthmatic. Never had an adverse reaction.

This year, with the free for over 50's I get it "double" free, will they pay me to have it?


----------



## roubaixtuesday (10 Oct 2021)

Landsurfer said:


> Why would i be anti vax , having had both and having been invited to have the booster ... which i will happily decline ... everything i have posted shows my pro vaccination position ...



I didn't say you are anti vax.

I said you're repeating anti vax memes. 

Which you are.


----------



## Landsurfer (10 Oct 2021)

roubaixtuesday said:


> I didn't say you are anti vax.
> 
> I said you're repeating anti vax memes.
> 
> Which you are.


WOW ... far too “out there" for me .. no phone, no facebook, no instagram ...etc .... this is my primary on line platform ... I’ll take your word for it ...


----------



## Landsurfer (10 Oct 2021)

As a company we’re paying for all staff to have the Flu jab, if they want it and aren’t in a freebie group . 
As we have for the last 10 years .... 
Pretty much since i came into work at our main factory and found myself ... by myself ... 
We have a company policy of .. “Don't come to work if your ill, as the rest of us can do without it!"
We’re all salaried so it does not effect anyones income ..


----------



## roubaixtuesday (10 Oct 2021)

Landsurfer said:


> I’ll take your word for it ...



Just stop it would be my suggestion. 

Vaccines are approved in the UK, and effective against infection, hospitalisation and death, and additionally reduce onward transmission somewhat when it you are infected.


----------



## Landsurfer (10 Oct 2021)

roubaixtuesday said:


> Just stop it would be my suggestion.
> 
> Vaccines are approved in the UK, and effective against infection, hospitalisation and death, and additionally reduce onward transmission somewhat when it you are infected.


From www.gov.com 
"To date, the COVID-19 Vaccine Pfizer/BioNTech has been supplied in the UK on a temporary basis under Regulation 174 of the Human Medicine Regulations 2012, but as this was always intended to be a temporary arrangement, supply of this vaccine will change to be in accordance with the conditional Marketing Authorisation (CMA)."
Totally and utterly safe medication ... but not having achieved permanent approval ... I’m happy to have had it, and Jules ... but “To date” not permanently approved ...


----------



## classic33 (10 Oct 2021)

Landsurfer said:


> From www.gov.com
> "To date, the COVID-19 Vaccine Pfizer/BioNTech has been supplied in the UK on a temporary basis under Regulation 174 of the Human Medicine Regulations 2012, but as this was always intended to be a temporary arrangement, supply of this vaccine will change to be in accordance with the conditional Marketing Authorisation (CMA)."
> Totally and utterly safe medication ... but not having achieved permanent approval ... I’m happy to have had it, and Jules ... but “To date” not permanently approved ...


Approved none the less for use in the uk though


----------



## Punkawallah (10 Oct 2021)

roubaixtuesday said:


> It would be "what you wrote was entirely false, and your attempt to deflect into other issues shows it"
> 
> Contrary to your claim, vaccines are robustly effective against infection, hospitalisation and death.
> 
> It's a fact. Deal with it.



Yup. A 'no'.


----------



## roubaixtuesday (10 Oct 2021)

Punkawallah said:


> Yup. A 'no'.



Yup continued deflection.


----------



## roubaixtuesday (10 Oct 2021)

Landsurfer said:


> From www.gov.com
> "To date, the COVID-19 Vaccine Pfizer/BioNTech has been supplied in the UK on a temporary basis under Regulation 174 of the Human Medicine Regulations 2012, but as this was always intended to be a temporary arrangement, supply of this vaccine will change to be in accordance with the conditional Marketing Authorisation (CMA)."
> Totally and utterly safe medication ... but not having achieved permanent approval ... I’m happy to have had it, and Jules ... but “To date” not permanently approved ...



So, yes, approved.

Give up the anti vax memes.


----------



## vickster (10 Oct 2021)

Landsurfer said:


> The injection i have received on 2 occasions is not an approved vaccine ... is it ?


Of course the Covid vaccine you received is approved in the UK, unless you were part of the clinical trial for one that hasn’t been? Were you?


----------



## postman (10 Oct 2021)

Had the flu jab a few weeks ago,now I am waiting for the booster.I am also waiting for a call from Body Shop,I could do with one.


----------



## Alex321 (10 Oct 2021)

Punkawallah said:


> Always happy to be better informed - can you direct me to the page that says number of contacts and vitamin D levels make no difference?


If you are happy to be better informed, then why are you making an utterly ridiculous request?

NOBODY has suggested for one instant that those things don't make a difference. Number of contacts absolutely makes a significant difference. There is less good evidence for vitamin D, but it appears very likely it does make a difference.

But neither of those have any relevance to the point that there is absolutely and utterly no doubt whatsoever that being vaccinated makes you less likely to catch covid AND less likely to transmit it.


----------



## Alex321 (10 Oct 2021)

Landsurfer said:


> It’s the risk isn’t it .... I’m at much higher risk of dying from cycling than Covid ... yet i still cycle ...



Rubbish. Deaths per million cyclists have been *way* fewer than deaths from Covid per million population over the last 18 months.


----------



## Alex321 (10 Oct 2021)

Punkawallah said:


> So that would be a 'no' then?


Since you clearly don't have any idea about rational debate, it might be a good idea to stop digging.


----------



## Alex321 (10 Oct 2021)

Landsurfer said:


> The injection i have received on 2 occasions is not an approved vaccine ... is it ?



Yes, it most certainly is.

Unless you got it at some back-street place unofficially.

The Covid vaccinations being given in this country by the NHS are all fully approved.


----------



## Alex321 (10 Oct 2021)

Landsurfer said:


> Why would i be anti vax , having had both and having been invited to have the booster ... which i will happily decline ... everything i have posted shows my pro vaccination position ...


Nothing you have posted in this thr4ead suggests you might be pro-vaccine, even though you have had the two initial shots.


----------



## Alex321 (10 Oct 2021)

Punkawallah said:


> Yup. A 'no'.


What, exactly, do you believe he is saying "no" to?

If it is to the stupid question of asking him to provide evidence that contacts & vitamin D make no difference, then of course it is a "No".

But then nobody here has at any point posted anything to suggest they might not make a difference, so why would anybody be expecting to be able to find any evidence for something they don't believe?


----------



## roubaixtuesday (10 Oct 2021)

Alex321 said:


> Nothing you have posted in this thr4ead suggests you might be pro-vaccine, even though you have had the two initial shots.



It's known as JAQing off.

https://www.urbandictionary.com/define.php?term=JAQing&utm_source=search-action


----------



## Punkawallah (10 Oct 2021)

Alex321 said:


> What, exactly, do you believe he is saying "no" to?
> 
> If it is to the stupid question of asking him to provide evidence that contacts & vitamin D make no difference, then of course it is a "No".
> 
> But then nobody here has at any point posted anything to suggest they might not make a difference, so why would anybody be expecting to be able to find any evidence for something they don't believe?



Obvs you have not read the previous, so this is not relevant.


----------



## Alex321 (11 Oct 2021)

Punkawallah said:


> Obvs you have not read the previous,


False


> so this is not relevant.


i.e. You have no answer.


----------



## kayakerles (13 Oct 2021)

postman said:


> Had the flu jab a few weeks ago,now I am waiting for the booster.I am also waiting for a call from Body Shop,I could do with one.


I'm with you, Postman. Had the flu jab yesterday, now I am waiting for the booster. We're on the same best-chance-path.


----------



## Andy in Germany (13 Oct 2021)

Thanks for the reminder; I'll book mine. I get it free because I have Asthma and anything bronchial can turn quite nasty. 

It's a case of prevention being considerably better than cure; Last time I was off sick for six weeks and needed treatment for months. I've noticed that the more I ride a bike the less I catch a cold/flu and the milder they are. As soon as I started riding regularly I went from about 6 colds a year and a sort of permacold in winter to two colds a year. Now it's a bad year if I get more than a mild cold for a few weeks in winter.


----------



## kayakerles (13 Oct 2021)

Andy in Germany said:


> Thanks for the reminder; I'll book mine. I get it free because I have Asthma and anything bronchial can turn quite nasty.
> 
> It's a case of prevention being considerably better than cure; Last time I was off sick for six weeks and needed treatment for months. I've noticed that the more I ride a bike the less I catch a cold/flu and the milder they are. As soon as I started riding regularly I went from about 6 colds a year and a sort of permacold in winter to two colds a year. Now it's a bad year if I get more than a mild cold for a few weeks in winter.


Great to hear, Andy. I try to ride at least 3-5 days a week, and faithfully have taken the anti-flu jab for decades now. It still seems like I get the flu at least once a year anyway but I would like to believe that I get a milder case. I am always recovered within 2-4 days anyway no matter how sick I get. My wife gets her anti-flu jab also, but when she gets lung congestion from anything it lasts 2-3 weeks, guaranteed. I think there really is something to us getting out there and giving our lungs a good workout. I also try to get back out there as soon as I am able after the flu to get the lungs back in shape. Seems to help shorten the recovery time.


----------



## KnittyNorah (13 Oct 2021)

kayakerles said:


> Great to hear, Andy. I try to ride at least 3-5 days a week, and faithfully have taken the anti-flu jab for decades now. It still seems like I get the flu at least once a year anyway but I would like to believe that I get a milder case. I am always recovered within 2-4 days anyway no matter how sick I get. My wife gets her anti-flu jab also, but when she gets lung congestion from anything it lasts 2-3 weeks, guaranteed. I think there really is something to us getting out there and giving our lungs a good workout. I also try to get back out there as soon as I am able after the flu to get the lungs back in shape. Seems to help shorten the recovery time.



It's definitely not the flu 'proper' if you are recovered in a couple of days - so keep getting the jab!


----------



## Ming the Merciless (13 Oct 2021)

KnittyNorah said:


> It's definitely not the flu 'proper' if you are recovered in a couple of days - so keep getting the jab!



I think it’s hard to be sure about that.

Everyone has a unique immune system based on their genetics and exposure over their lifetime. Some will get over flu fairly rapidly whilst others are bed bound or hospitalised.

If it’s an influenza virus then you’ve got flu no matter how mild or overpowering the symptoms.


----------



## KnittyNorah (13 Oct 2021)

Ming the Merciless said:


> I think it’s hard to be sure about that.
> 
> Everyone has a unique immune system based on their genetics and exposure over their lifetime. Some will get over flu fairly rapidly whilst others are bed bound or hospitalised.
> 
> If it’s an influenza virus then you’ve got flu no matter how mild or overpowering the symptoms.



Influenza is not a 'mild' disease, although most people do recover fully from it, and its course is well recognised and described. If someone has _diagnosed_ influenza but recovers fully over a mere couple of days, their flu infection has very clearly been considerably modified by pre-existing immunity - in the poster's case quite likely by vaccination - or by fast effective treatment such as Tamiflu. It is not, in that case, a full blown case of influenza, or 'flu proper'.

There is a common misconception among the public that flu is just like a bad head cold. Nothing could be further than the truth. There are so many misconceptions around flu and flu vaccines that at this point it's beyond a joke. At least we don't seem to be seeing specific anti-flu-vaxxers (yet!)


----------



## Andy in Germany (13 Oct 2021)

kayakerles said:


> Great to hear, Andy. I try to ride at least 3-5 days a week, and faithfully have taken the anti-flu jab for decades now. It still seems like I get the flu at least once a year anyway but I would like to believe that I get a milder case. I am always recovered within 2-4 days anyway no matter how sick I get. My wife gets her anti-flu jab also, but when she gets lung congestion from anything it lasts 2-3 weeks, guaranteed. I think there really is something to us getting out there and giving our lungs a good workout. I also try to get back out there as soon as I am able after the flu to get the lungs back in shape. Seems to help shorten the recovery time.



The change began before I got the jab, because the Asthma wasn't diagnosed until a few years ago, so that reflects your experience. I reckon it's safe to say in my case that cycling makes a difference.


----------



## kayakerles (13 Oct 2021)

Ming the Merciless said:


> I think it’s hard to be sure about that.
> 
> Everyone has a unique immune system based on their genetics and exposure over their lifetime. Some will get over flu fairly rapidly whilst others are bed bound or hospitalised.
> 
> If it’s an influenza virus then you’ve got flu no matter how mild or overpowering the symptoms.


Thanks for your concern, Ming & Norah. I will definitely keep taking it. When I get the flu I go from feeling fine to feeling sore all over, chills, headache and a light temperature all within 30 minutes. When I used to be in the office, that is when I would head for home immediately. When I get home, I put on thermal underwear, sweatpants, a long sleeve shirt, a hoodie, socks and a beanie hat. Then I get under the bed covers with a blanket and close the door to the bedroom, put the heater on and sweat it out. For me, once the fever breaks just 2 or 3 days from recovered. No idea why this works for me, but until it does I’m sticking with it. I don’t even really mind when I get it now since I know what to do. Medical science behind me or not, I’m just glad it works. It’s no fun burning up, but when it breaks, I know I’m in the mend. Maybe it’s the annual jab that that has me back on my feet in 3 or 4 days.


----------



## ClichéGuevara (13 Oct 2021)

KnittyNorah said:


> Influenza is not a 'mild' disease, although most people do recover fully from it, and its course is well recognised and described. If someone has _diagnosed_ influenza but recovers fully over a mere couple of days, their flu infection has very clearly been considerably modified by pre-existing immunity - in the poster's case quite likely by vaccination - or by fast effective treatment such as Tamiflu. It is not, in that case, a full blown case of influenza, or 'flu proper'.
> 
> There is a common misconception among the public that flu is just like a bad head cold. Nothing could be further than the truth. There are so many misconceptions around flu and flu vaccines that at this point it's beyond a joke. At least we don't seem to be seeing specific anti-flu-vaxxers (yet!)



Norah, I've seen many people over the years wandering about with a sniffle, and claiming to have 'flu'. As someone that has had flu, I can vouch for a description offered previously, which was if you saw a wallet full of cash on the floor, and could pick it up, you do not have flu.

So, my question, do you think that some of the people that have self isolated, and claimed it must be covid, because it was worse than any other flu they've ever had, could actually have been experiencing their first flu proper?


----------



## Landsurfer (13 Oct 2021)

Take the care you think you need.. why would you not.
We’re not made of LEGO .. we’re not symmetrical.
I’ve never had a flu jab, never had flu .. or "man flu” .. i don't get colds, I had mumps once for about 24 hours, my friend John lost a testicle to mumps ... I had diagnosed Covid .. very ill, but made a full recovery ... full recovery.
We are blessed or cursed with our immune systems ...
Take the care you think you need ....
Get YOUR flu jab ....


----------



## lazybloke (18 Oct 2021)

Grumble grumble.

Just been offered my flu jab, but due to supply chain issues there's a backlog - so my appt is over 7 *weeks* away in December!


----------



## vickster (18 Oct 2021)

lazybloke said:


> Grumble grumble.
> 
> Just been offered my flu jab, but due to supply chain issues there's a backlog - so my appt is over 7 *weeks* away in December!


Is that through GP? Can't you just find a local pharmacy to do if you're in an eligible group?


----------



## Alex321 (18 Oct 2021)

lazybloke said:


> Grumble grumble.
> 
> Just been offered my flu jab, but due to supply chain issues there's a backlog - so my appt is over 7 *weeks* away in December!


Mine is 24th November - and that was booked a few weeks ago.

My wife had hers the week before last.


----------



## lazybloke (18 Oct 2021)

vickster said:


> Is that through GP? Can't you just find a local pharmacy to do if you're in an eligible group?


Thanks Vickster. It was a GP appt; the local pharmacies had similar waiting lists, if they had any availability at all. 

I can get an earlier dates if I search nearby towns, but all the convenient times & dates are long gone.
But i'm working at various London locations, so that gives me a massive choice of other pharmacies to search; will see what I can find.

Clearly I should have booked early instead of waiting for an invitation!


----------



## ebikeerwidnes (18 Oct 2021)

We have ours booked this afternoon
Been having them for several years - free due to Asthma

not had a seriously bad cold or flu since I started having the vaccine - lack of colds is probably a coincidence!
I have had what I think of as flu 3-4 times in the last 60 years - done that don't want it again
especially since the asthma started!


----------



## Mr Celine (18 Oct 2021)

I got a blue envelope containing an invitation for a covid booster and flu jag at precisely 16:09 last Saturday. 

I turned up at the precise allocated minute but they wouldn't give me the covid booster as the nurse said it was too soon since I'd had my second jag. I did get the flu jag and have done every year for ages.
I discovered today that a work colleague had also been there earlier on Saturday. She has the same health condition, the same medications and was also under 24 weeks since she had her second jag. She was told we were supposed to get the covid booster early due to the immuno-supressing drugs we take.


----------



## Oldhippy (18 Oct 2021)

I got asked if I wanted it while I was there to make appointment for hearing aid referral. Easy.


----------



## Andy in Germany (18 Oct 2021)

Oldhippy said:


> I got asked if I wanted it while I was there to make appointment for hearing aid referral. Easy.



Are you sure that's what they asked?


----------



## Landsurfer (18 Oct 2021)

Oldhippy said:


> I got asked if I wanted it while I was there to make appointment for hearing aid referral. Easy.


And when you attend your hearing aid referral, they’ll ask you to accept your euthanasia referral, and mysteriously the appointment for the latter will come before the former .... ... ....
Soylent Green anyone ??


----------



## Punkawallah (18 Oct 2021)

Isn't that people?


----------



## ebikeerwidnes (18 Oct 2021)

Oldhippy said:


> I got asked if I wanted it while I was there to make appointment for hearing aid referral. Easy.


Surely the correct answer was


Pardon


sorry - had to be done


----------



## lazybloke (23 Oct 2021)

Worth looking around if you're in a long waiting list - I found a pharmacy yesterday offering next day NHS flu jabs; wife and I went in this morning.


----------



## ebikeerwidnes (23 Oct 2021)

Normally my GP is VERY keen on us getting flu jabs
They are so determined I ride past and half expect to feel a 'little prick' and see a blow dart in my arm and a nurse waving out of a window saying my flu jab has been done!!!

last year they booked us in but then had to cancel because they were running at nearly 100% take up - whereas they only get enough vaccines for their normal take up - so they ran out
Luckily I thought to ask at the pharmacy and they booked us in the next day.
I also told the the GP what had happened and they said they would start telling people to ask there


----------



## lazybloke (23 Oct 2021)

ebikeerwidnes said:


> Normally my GP is VERY keen on us getting flu jabs
> They are so determined I ride past and half expect to feel a 'little prick' and see a blow dart in my arm and a nurse waving out of a window saying my flu jab has been done!!!
> 
> last year they booked us in but then had to cancel because they were running at nearly 100% take up - whereas they only get enough vaccines for their normal take up - so they ran out
> ...


The pharmacy I went to is in the same building as a GP practice.
The GP had 5 tables armed by receptionists to check-in the long queue of people for jabs; the pharmacy had no demand at all.


----------



## midlife (23 Oct 2021)

The government plan to vaccinate the way out of covid and flu doesn't seem to be working.....


----------



## neil_merseyside (23 Oct 2021)

midlife said:


> The government plan to vaccinate the way out of covid and flu doesn't seem to be working.....


Yet, too many people stalling until shamed/educated into it getting it methinks.


----------



## MrGrumpy (24 Oct 2021)

neil_merseyside said:


> Yet, too many people stalling until shamed/educated into it getting it methinks.


That’s precisely the problem ! Uneducated and taken in by all the lies that’s been spread ! Read the science!


----------



## KnittyNorah (24 Oct 2021)

MrGrumpy said:


> That’s precisely the problem ! Uneducated and taken in by all the lies that’s been spread ! Read the science!



Many people are, quite frankly, afraid of 'science' or at the very least intimidated by it. I don't know what the answer is, sadly. The fact that many non-specialist schoolteachers have a very low level of scientific literacy doesn't help improve matters, either.


----------



## Andy in Germany (25 Oct 2021)

I had to go to the Doc to get signed off work for two days with a bad back; I asked for my flu shot while I was there so they jabbed me quickly.

I told them they could give me a shot but I didn't want to look.

The nurse told me that I was let off today but she expected me to watch and take notes next time...


----------



## wiggydiggy (25 Oct 2021)

Definately for it, work will pay for it as well from now on so that's nice


----------



## Fab Foodie (25 Oct 2021)

Had my flu jab, no side- effects, waiting for Covid booster…why wouldn’t you?


----------

